# i have a confession to make....i HATE and HATE and HATE....



## shoppingisme (May 16, 2008)

welcome to 12 steps mac anonymous

hello, my name is shoppingisme and i'm a mac addict. however i have a confession to make - i hate lipglass! 

esp. the clear!! boooooooo!!! 







ugh! 

it's sooo sticky and thick and makes your hair get stuck to your mouth and is like a fly trap.

and it gives you crackhead lips -- the build up of skin in the corner of your mouth.

and yes, i've exfoliated beforehand and primed and used chapstick and carmax and every friggin thing you can image to prevent it and everything else under the sun to get this stuff to work. this stuff just does not do it for me.

once, a little knat bug was stuck to my friends mouth when she had this on.






okay, that's all....

please, proceed to throw the tomatoes and chairs


----------



## Hilly (May 16, 2008)

LOL...i can agree with Lipglosses in general....so sticky and dries your lips out when they are already chapped.


----------



## vocaltest (May 16, 2008)

hahah i completely agree! especially on the hair bit! i hate lipgloss in general, and most lipsticks, only thing i usually wear is carmex or burts bees!


----------



## kiss (May 16, 2008)

I hate mac lipglasses too. (The colors are nice but I hate the formula!) Or sticky type lipglosses in general. Not all lipglosses are sticky though. There are lipglosses from drugstore brands that are light, non-sticky, last much longer than Mac's, don't crack your lips, and are cheaper too...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2008)

I don't like the MAC lipglass formula either.  I don't even look at the LE ones anymore which is great because it's more money I can save for other parts of the collection.  And the Clear lipglass is especially bad.


----------



## miamorlt (May 16, 2008)

I am in complete agreement.  I was walking from the parking lot to my job on a super windy day...only being outside for less than a minute when I walked in and my coworker said I looked like cousin IT since my hair was all stuck to my lip gloss.  I like the way it looks but hate to be the one wearing it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 16, 2008)

All lip glosses do that though.

But what I find odd is that the CREAM lipglasses are less stickier. I have Sock Hop and Electro-Lush and they are less stickier than my 50 other shimmery ones.


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 16, 2008)

I HATE lipglass, too. >


----------



## darkishstar (May 16, 2008)

Am I in the minority? I LOVE lipglass! I love that it's sticky.. because that's what makes it last longer. I mean, I'm a lipgloss junkie.. so I guess I expect it to be sticky. And GlamYOURus is right, the creamy ones are less sticky.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 16, 2008)

I'm with you darkishstar. I LOVE lipglasses!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2008)

Me, three!  I hate that my hair get stuck in them, but I still love them!  But I also don't get the dryness problem, either.


----------



## mitcha (May 16, 2008)

Never bought one!!!


----------



## xoleaxo (May 16, 2008)

haha!  i have a love/hate relationship with lipglasses.. love them because they look so gorgeous, but hate them because they're so sticky and thick and when i wear them, i can't keep my windows down in my truck because my hair flies everywhere and gets stuck on my lips!  not sexy!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 16, 2008)

Love em'!  The stickier the better for me!


----------



## mrslisettecg (May 16, 2008)

Lol!! I totally agree with xoleaxo!! The colors are awesome!! But my hubby hates them and refuses to kiss me when im wearing them, he totally hates that my lips are sticky!


----------



## hello_kitty (May 16, 2008)

The clear one is a bit awkward... I actually hate the container it's in.  When I go home to WY, every time I open up the clear one or a jelly it squirts everywhere because of the elevation change (sea level to 7200 feet).  

I will agree that getting hair stuck on lips is not fun at all!  I hated that when modeling outside... because I needed to have nice looking lips, but then I'd have to fight the wind and my hair.


----------



## Divinity (May 16, 2008)

I'm in a love/hate relationship too...  I feel like my mouth looks so AWESOME with it on, but I rarely wear it since I moved to the 'Windy City.'  Sad.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 16, 2008)

I also have a love hate relationship...A little gust of wind and my hair gets stuck, then it just ends up on my sunglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will never stop wearing them.


----------



## erine1881 (May 16, 2008)

i am a lipglass whore!!!  but i do hate when my hair sticks to it.  then when my hair hits my sunglasses, i get lipglass-y hair streaks on the lenses that take forever and a day to get off.

one way to take down the stickiness is to apply lip conditioner first, then lipglass.  it takes the tackiness down, but it won't last as long.


----------



## -moonflower- (May 16, 2008)

I love lipglosses! I don't find them drying at all. 
And I dont find MAC lipglosses as sticky as most other brands.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 16, 2008)

I love the lipglasses.  I have worn them for so long that I am sure I have consumed at least 20 gallons or so.  I expect to digest many more before I die.  

P.S.  When they send me off to be cremated, make sure I am wearing Russian Red lipglass.


----------



## contrabassoon (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I love the lipglasses. I have worn them for so long that I am sure I have consumed at least 20 gallons or so. I expect to digest many more before I die. 

P.S. When they send me off to be cremated, make sure I am wearing Russian Red lipglass._

 
Too funny!! But I have the same wish, to be wearing my favorite products and colourful clothes. None of this depressing black crap! My funeral better be more like a carnival celebrating the fact that I was on this Earth, not the mourning of my departure!!

But anyway, back to the topic! I actually used to hate lipglasses too until I started wearing Burt's Bees Lip Shimmers underneath the lipglasses. Now I get very minimal stickiness and when I take it off to reapply or at the end of the day my lips are soft. 
Also, whenever I reapply lip products after eating I make sure I remove it completely so it's freshly applied and it doesn't feel sticky.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I also have a love hate relationship...A little gust of wind and my hair gets stuck, then it just ends up on my sunglasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I will never stop wearing them._

 
Same here! I've been thinking about branching out into something other than Lipglass, but I think most all glosses will still get in my hair if it happens to be blown across my lips. Booo!


----------



## liv (May 18, 2008)

Mine is love/hate too. I love VGV's color, but it can be a tad too sticky sometimes.  I've found others that are more sticky, so by that comparison it isn't so bad.


----------



## mistella (May 18, 2008)

i have the same problem with mac lipglasses too! the white gunk and it makes my lips peel and flake ugh!


----------



## panda0410 (May 18, 2008)

I cant stand them either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are far too sticky for me, though I have to admit their staying power is longer than others. I stopped buying them though - the tackiness is a real offput to me, it just feels revoulting, and I cant stand that hubby wont kiss me with it on! I have a few Neutrogena ones which although dont last as long are much better for me because I like the feel better, I dont feel like I am wearing a handful of cake batter on my mouth...LOL!


----------



## tigerli17 (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslisettecg* 

 
_Lol!! I totally agree with xoleaxo!! The colors are awesome!! But my hubby hates them and refuses to kiss me when im wearing them, he totally hates that my lips are sticky!_

 
My boyfriend refuses to kiss me too! Especially with the new dazzleglasses coz it leaves a very glittery lip mark that he can't get rid of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially since he has a tash and beard. 

Since the new dazzleglasses have come out I've totally sworn off lipglasses now, I find the dazzleglasses less sticky (thats just me though I think), they feel better on my lips too. When MAC make them permanent (and they will!) I might just sell my lipglasses and stick to dazzleglass.


----------



## QueenEmB (May 18, 2008)

I've never been a fan of lipgloss for the reasons in this thread but I have recently got a couple for my birthday and if my hair is tied back i can just about tolerate them.

I've got a plushglass in Ample Pink and for a non-fan this is pretty much my HG


----------



## Kuuipo (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_All lip glosses do that though.

But what I find odd is that the CREAM lipglasses are less stickier. I have Sock Hop and Electro-Lush and they are less stickier than my 50 other shimmery ones._

 
No..................NARS lip laquers are almost entirely lanolin and soften the lips. Fusion Lip Glosses also soften the lips,and neither is drying. Avoid products made of petroleum. Go for lanolin, beeswax,hyaluronic acid, collagen, etc. Sally Hanson makes very inexpensive glosses that condition the lips too.


----------



## infernalmachine (May 19, 2008)

they ARE a bit too heavy, but it's true --the stickiness is what makes them last longer.  i use drugstore lipglosses anyway-- rimmel and annabelle have excellent formulations.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_No..................NARS lip laquers are almost entirely lanolin and soften the lips. Fusion Lip Glosses also soften the lips,and neither is drying. Avoid products made of petroleum. Go for lanolin, beeswax,hyaluronic acid, collagen, etc. Sally Hanson makes very inexpensive glosses that condition the lips too._

 
I am talking about them being sticky, hair stuck on your lips when the wind blows type of thing. Some are more stickier than others. Not about how they soften or condition the lips or what not. lol


----------



## Kuuipo (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I am talking about them being sticky, hair stuck on your lips when the wind blows type of thing. Some are more stickier than others. Not about how they soften or condition the lips or what not. lol_

 
my bad


----------



## Lizzie (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I have a few Neutrogena ones which although dont last as long are much better for me because I like the feel better, I dont feel like I am wearing a handful of cake batter on my mouth...LOL!_

 
Neutrogena's lip gloss in "Chic" was my HG lip gloss for sooooooo long!


----------



## redambition (May 20, 2008)

i love the lipglasses... even if wearing any lip product means my other half won't kiss me


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_P.S.  When they send me off to be cremated, make sure I am wearing Russian Red lipglass._

 
 Well... I love lipglass. I better be buried in Ample Pink Plushglass! Haha.

I personally dislike Lip Gelee. And I have to admit that sometimes clear lipglass runs on me. ;__;


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (May 21, 2008)

I love lipglasses, but even more than that... is my love for 3Dglasses. I feel like a complete buffoon because I only bought one. I would give both my legs for 3Dglass to come back and be permanent. I know a lot of people didn't like them because they were sheer, but I absolutely adore the texture of them... so smooth and creamy. I really wish I had bought them all. 

I like the texture of lipgelees, but when I wear them, the skin above my lip line feels strange, almost like I have a mustache.


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 22, 2008)

I LOVE Lipglasses.

They are soooo pigmented and pretty. The color you see is the color you get. 

Yeah, they are sticky, but would you want anyone kissing that great color off your lips anyway? lol

Impress first, kiss later.


----------



## acu (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_All lip glosses do that though.

But what I find odd is that the CREAM lipglasses are less stickier. I have Sock Hop and Electro-Lush and they are less stickier than my 50 other shimmery ones._

 
Yeah, I have Sock Hop as well and I just love love love that texture! But I'm not sure if all cream lipglasses are like that, coz 2N's also a cream lipglass but it's starting to feel like glue (sometimes it's kinda hard to pull out the wand, just feels like it's dried up or something), but people have said that it might've been a bad batch with the plastic smell...

And talking about stickiness, I'm sure the new dazzleglass is way stickier than regular lipglasses - I tried them on last time and didn't like it, but tried them on again today trying to convince myself to like them, but it was so sticky and drying that skin peeled off my lips!!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 22, 2008)

i'm with you!  i HATE HATE HATE lipglass!  it feels like glue on your lips.  yuck!

Cargo and Bourjois both make lovely non-sticky glosses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i am also a HUGE fan of slimshines for their non sticky creamy loveliness.


----------



## sua (May 22, 2008)

Yes,.. I dislike lip glosses in general ); They're fun to put on though lol


----------



## VersaceBlonde (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, don't like the clear either...but the tinted ones in the tubes are great! IMO, at least!


----------



## rbella (May 23, 2008)

If you are a true lipgloss/lipglass lover (such as myself) you will weather any storm.  You will pinch your lips together tightly as you walk outside in windy weather to protect your gloss from errant hairs.  You will find other forms of showing affection to your loved ones-an air kiss, a hug, etc.  You will go to any length to make sure the shine on your lips shall not be affected by any negative situation!!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_If you are a true lipgloss/lipglass lover (such as myself) you will weather any storm. You will pinch your lips together tightly as you walk outside in windy weather to protect your gloss from errant hairs. You will find other forms of showing affection to your loved ones-an air kiss, a hug, etc. You will go to any length to make sure the shine on your lips shall not be affected by any negative situation!!!!_

 
Hahahaha!!! I hear that! -High five-


----------



## rbella (May 23, 2008)

Whapow!  That's the sound of me high-fiving you back.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 23, 2008)

I hate that the clear lipglass starts to smell wierd after a feww monthss! BOO


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

I don't like them... The only time i wear them is so big events (weddings, nice dinners, reward ceremonies, etc.)


----------



## nadiya (May 26, 2008)

The only lipglass I have is Style Minx and I love it. But I only use it really thinly so it's more like a stain and then I put a balm over it. I find it looks heaps better this way and isn't as sticky.


----------



## xtinemelanie (May 29, 2008)

whew!!! i thought it was just ME who got the cracked lips and gross leftover effect.. i do it all and to no avail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kinda sucks though!! but i have found - after test after test after test - sticky ones are kinda better than the thinner/oily ones, cus after awhile, i feel like it leaked around my mouth, blech!!


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree! It's so beautiful when you FIRST apply. Then, five minutes later it feels GROSS. And then ten minutes later it's gone. Not to mention, I can't even pull it out without my boyfriend cringing away from the tube. He HATES how it feels when we kiss..But I don't blame him.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_If you are a true lipgloss/lipglass lover (such as myself) you will weather any storm. You will pinch your lips together tightly as you walk outside in windy weather to protect your gloss from errant hairs. You will find other forms of showing affection to your loved ones-an air kiss, a hug, etc. You will go to any length to make sure the shine on your lips shall not be affected by any negative situation!!!!_

 
No truer words _were ever spoken _in this world! 

I could not have stated this anymore eloquently than you just have my Dear!!! 

And, certainly, a woman after my own heart!

As I’ve been informed, _by close intimate sources_, that I have, *at least*, one tube of Clear Lipglass in every room of the house…just in case of emergencies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clear Lipglass is solely responsible, and, absolutely, integral to a lip color application I affectionately call: 

*“BOMB SHELTER RED” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

...and it’s certainly not for the faint of Heart! What is it that they say, _“*A LITTLE DAB WILL DO YA!?!*”_

Coming Soon to a MAC counter near you…_if you’re LUCKY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## florabundance (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoppingisme* 

 
_and it gives you crackhead lips -- the build up of skin in the corner of your mouth._

 
I do agree with this BUT i find that that only occurs when I wear lipglass minus lipstick...no matter how much carmex or whatever i use, if i'm not wearing lipstick that ALWAYS happens, because I do suffer with dry lips...lol my boyfriend was like "you've got white gunk on your lips" and i was so confused, then i realised what he meant - eugh.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 5, 2008)

lol all i was thinking about when i read this was: "lipglass, i cant live without lipglass. i cant, i cant, i go to sleep with lipglass on."

 but besides that, i've never really had a problem with lipglass, except the hair thing, but i think pretty much every good lipgloss will do this, just try to avoid wearing it on a windy day i guess lol. soooo...lipglass it is..do i have enough on now?


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxykita143* 

 
_lol all i was thinking about when i read this was: "lipglass, i cant live without lipglass. i cant, i cant, i go to sleep with lipglass on."




_

 
_Oh *NO*_ she _didn't_?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhh, but she did...she did just take it there...and back again!

That is too funny!!! _Ooooh Girl_ - I'm gonna have to freshen up my Botox now...you're givin' me wrinkles from the laughter!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 5, 2008)

lmao i love what u just said, haha!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

oh no lol i love lipglass like whoa haha i find it very unsticky compared to others ive tried. plus i love the vanilla-ish scent.


----------



## na_pink (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_If you are a true lipgloss/lipglass lover (such as myself) you will weather any storm.  You will pinch your lips together tightly as you walk outside in windy weather to protect your gloss from errant hairs.  You will find other forms of showing affection to your loved ones-an air kiss, a hug, etc.  You will go to any length to make sure the shine on your lips shall not be affected by any negative situation!!!!_

 

i lovvit ! could not have said it any better


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm another who likes the colors of MAC lipglass, but hates the stickiness. I prefer Tendertones, not nearly as heavy and tacky feeling. Sephora super shimmer gloss in the squeeze tube is another one I like. I'm going to try Mac lipgelee & lipstick to see how they rate on the sticky scale.


----------



## clamster (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree I still buy them occasionally but they don't get much use. They smell awesome though!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 30, 2008)

I love lipglasses sooo sooo much!! I have a billion and I freshen them up like every 15 minutes I even wear it when I go to workout lol


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 3, 2008)

I love them too!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 3, 2008)

lol, I agree that lipglass makes your hair stick to your mouth


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoppingisme* 

 
_ 
it's sooo sticky and thick and makes your hair get stuck to your mouth and is like a fly trap.

_

 

actually, a little bug flew into my lips the other day and did get stuck in the lipglass! it was pretty gross. haha.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm a MAC newbie but are they the same formula as the Lustre Glasses?. I got one in the spring, and just ran out, I love the stuff but I kind dig the super slickness off it, I was skeptical when I tested it on my hand, but with lipconditioner before hand i could just stare at my lips for ever .  Course I'm not dating anyone,  but I can see where the kissing issue would be.  Clear lip balm might be more appropriate if I had someone to smooch, i'm not huge on lip products to begin with I'm more of a hilight the eyes sort of gal.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_I'm a MAC newbie but are they the same formula as the Lustre Glasses?. I got one in the spring, and just ran out, I love the stuff but I kind dig the super slickness off it, I was skeptical when I tested it on my hand, but with lipconditioner before hand i could just stare at my lips for ever .  Course I'm not dating anyone,  but I can see where the kissing issue would be.  Clear lip balm might be more appropriate if I had someone to smooch, i'm not huge on lip products to begin with I'm more of a hilight the eyes sort of gal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
maybe someone else can tell u the difference, i can't really tell between these, lustreglass, plushglass, etc. but pretty much they're all in the same ball park. my husband won't kiss me when i wear lip shiz because it's sticky haha.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

I've found the lustreglasses less sticky that the lipglasses.  I'm sure they are not that fun to kiss (although I don't have anyone kissing me at the moment) but men sure do love how my lips LOOK in a lustreglass.  I went on a date Saturday and dude couldn't stop staring at them.

I haven't bought the lip conditioner yet, but I did try it in the store under Love Nectar and wanted to DIE!!!  My lips looked GORGEOUS!!!  That will be my next purchase for sure!


----------

